# teeth cleaning



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Here's a great thread that you might find useful: http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/15509-back-teeth-turning-greyish-brown-color.html

I brush my poodles' teeth daily but my rescues were beyond brushing. They all had to undergo professional cleanings with extractions. (All three were much better off after the procedure though.) Did your vet indicate if her back tooth--the one that might have to be extracted--had abscessed or anything? He'll probably have to do an x-ray to check the root, at least that's what mine did. 

Anyway, the above thread discusses the use of scalers, brushing, and also raw feeding to keep teeth clean. I'll leave any and all raw feeding tips to those who actually feed raw, like *Chocolate Millie, CT Girl,* etc.  

I have hand-scaled on occasion. If the tarter hasn't yet 'adhered' to the teeth, sometimes you can pry it off with your fingernails. Can you post pics of your girl's teeth? Pictures are always helpful when offering opinions on teeth.  

Oh, and bravo to you for rescuing a needy poodle. :angel:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

My Aussie had his teeth cleaned by the vet once when he was 8. When he was 14 she wanted to clean them again. I did not want him put under at that age and decided to try other methods. I also brushed his teeth (every day) but it did not do enough. I got an additive to put in his water from the vet - I did not see a change. I started feeding him meaty bones and within a couple of weeks he had significant improvement. The first few times he had a bone there was blood - and it was not from the bone but soon his gums firmed up and the tartar just melted off. My niece has had a couple of older rescue dogs that she has trained to let her scrape the tartar off with the tool they sell for this and the two labs she has raised from puppys. I think a poodle would be easier to teach this to than the rat terriors she trained. The pick looks scary but it is actually pretty easy to use. With Swizzle I just get him use to the feel - he has no tartar because of the raw diet and bones. With all that said if there is a tooth that needs to come out I would let the vet clean her teeth and assess and pull (if needed) the back tooth. From that point forward start the raw meaty bones and if you are willing a raw diet but at least the bones - they are teeth magic. If you think the tooth may be OK I would try the raw meaty bones first and see if you can avoid putting your dog under. With my Aussie the vet was amazed how tartar free his teeth came and he no longer needed a vet cleaning. Good luck with Maggie - hope she can avoid the procedure if possible.


----------



## Jkline65 (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok I may be dumb but what exactly do you mean by raw meaty bones? Like what kinda animal? From the butcher? I can't do the raw diet, I love the idea but I just can't manage it. My kitchen is mostly just a place to walk through. I feed her taste of the wild. Went from orijen (too much protein, her stomach problems and gas were horrid) then ACANA grain free, still too high protein now taste of the wild and we have firm stools and no gas (with the aid of probiotic.) Maggie gets diarreah and gas from anything different. Bully sticks are a week of loose stools. Rawhides forget it....im kind of afraid to try raw meaty bones..but what are they? I do have a great store by me that sells only high end food and all kinds of raw food as well. I should check there.


----------



## Jkline65 (Feb 23, 2011)

she didnt say the tooth was abscessed she said it looks like "there may be some infection there." My regular vet was not there that day (even vets call off work I guess  so when we go back in three weeks for her electrolyte test I'm going to talk to her regular vet.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I feed a variety of raw bones but you could just stick to chicken. Swizzle is a toy so he gets a lot of chicken and turkey necks (yum) and he has even had ostrich neck (way too big for a toy). Your boy is bigger so I would try a chicken back, or a leg quarter. It is raw so you don't have to cook. Since you have a really good dog store they will have a variety of bones all packaged up ready to eat. Since bone makes stool firmer it should not be a problem. If her stool is too hard give her a few chicken hearts or gizzards. My Aussie had a very sensitive stomach and he had kibble and raw meaty bones when he was older with no problem at all. He never liked to chew but he made an exception for raw meaty bones. If you saw the difference in his teeth - plus a few rescue dogs I know - you would be heading for the store to pick up some bones. I was shocked how clean his teeth became in such a short time.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Jkline65 said:


> she didnt say the tooth was abscessed she said it looks like "there may be some infection there." My regular vet was not there that day (even vets call off work I guess  so when we go back in three weeks for her electrolyte test I'm going to talk to her regular vet.


If you can't do the raw meaty bones because of your girl's sensitive stomach, your best bet is daily brushing (especially after a professional cleaning). If the tooth isn't abscessed (ie., root damage), they might be able to save it. My vet showed me x-rays of my three rescues when they had their initial dental assessments, and they had actual pockets of pus surrounding the roots from the infections/abscesses. It was nasty! And their mouths really smelled (decomp). Those back molars are hard to reach but it can be done. I use two different sized toothbrushes on my three poodles--a regular sized one and a small, cat one to get the back / incisors. 

I brush daily--*Fluffyspoos *has a very helpful video in the Grooming section on how to brush teeth. Of course Vegas is a very cooperative poodle.  I follow the brushing with the Virbac dental rinse (Merlin loves the stuff) and a Virbac dental bone (which your girl might not tolerate). They actually enjoy it as it's part of the evening brush out (and it's extra attention). 

I hope that helps!


----------



## Doggroomer812 (May 4, 2011)

*Vet dentals*

I have cavalier king Charles (and goldens) in addition to my poodle, and they have had their teeth cleaned many times under anesthesia. The oldest one, Angel, has had probably 4 dentals in the 3 or so years we have had him (he is maybe 10) And is down to only about 6-7 teeth left. I was able to scale them myself sometimes, but his gums have receded so much and many of his teeth are loose that it is too painful to do it while he is conscious. Cordy is 6 and has only had her teeth cleaned once when she was spayed at 4 years old... She was already sedated, so no big deal. Gizmo is 4 and has has his teeth done once, but really could use it again. I would do it myself, but he is a total butt head about scaling or brushing. The goldens have never had it done and I never brush or scale them. I think the risk is worth it, so that they can be happy and healthy without pain or illness from bad teeth.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I ordered Leba III, a dental spray (it's not cheap) as I have heard great reviews. Sunny's teeth has some build-up, but was actually able to just use my fingernail and it popped off of the couple teeth. I should have the product this week. The raw diet does wonders with the teeth; Jake never had his teeth cleaned by the vet and it was due to the raw diet for sure. Sunny was/is on kibble (grain free) which probably accounted for the tartar -- but again, it came right off and I have started brushing his teeth too.


----------



## sgeorge (Jul 31, 2011)

Our Maltese X, now 13, has always had teeth issues. She doesn't like bones, nor greenie type bones or having her teeth brushed. So she has had her teeth cleaned/extracted 5 or 6 times now under anesthetic and has always been fine. 

If Maggie has a tooth that needs to be taken out, you may as well get her teeth cleaned at the same time. If not, you could try some raw bones, as many of the others have suggested, and see if that does the trick and avoids a visit to the vet.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

An update on the Leba III spray......we are at week 2+ and I am pretty blown away with the improvement. Wouldn't believe it if I didn't see it. The tartar is actually disappearing, etc., and his teeth are getting white. I still need to brush, and do use some dental pads after he eats (Drs. Foster), but I will bet within the 6 weeks as predicted, he will be perfect. He does not seem to mind the spray 2X day either -- it's important he not eat/drink for 1/2 hour before/after, so I try to do before our walk, etc. Thought I'd pass this on just in case anyone was curious.


----------



## Jkline65 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Meaty Bones*

OK I bought her one meaty bone and I can tell a big difference already. We are both going out right now to get another one. Thanks for the advice. We go to the vet tomorrow night for blood work for her Addisons and I am gonna have MY vet look at her teeth again. Last time we were there for her blood work I had to see another vet as min had some family thing she had to deal with.:adore:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

So glad to hear that you both have seen improvement in your dog's teeth. It is good to know about the Leba III spray. Isn't it great too that you are seeing improvement in your dog's teeth with only one bone.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I agree. I think the bones are great. I am glad your dogs teeth are looking better!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Reviving this old thread to ask liljaker - do you still use the Leb lll spray and are you still pleased with it?


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Yes, Nifty, I'd like to know, too! My oldest Scottie (Meena age 12) had a dental a year ago with 12 teeth removed. She already needs it again, lots of tartar. 

Connie could also use it, but she has liver issues and I really hate to anesthetize her. So, Connie and Charlie have been getting 2 chicken wings or backs or necks each for breakfast, with occasional organ meat. I cut their Taste of the Wild dinner down by half. I've noticed that Connie's canines are white and clean about halfway up from the tips! Hopefully, that will continue to improve.

I hesitate to give Meena a bone to chew, with all her missing teeth, so she is getting a lump of raw grind. That's not really helping the tartar, though. IF there's something else that will remove the tartar, I'd love to know! I admit to being bad about brushing teeth.

I'd love to go all-raw, but life is just too crazy to organize that just now. I'm trying to get stuff done before new pup comes in June.

BTW, it took a couple of weeks for their digestive systems to get used to the chicken. We have perfect stools now, but in the beginning it was pretty icky.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I just finished a bottle, very effective stuff. Brushing everyday now. I do think I am going to have his teeth cleaned this summer tho. He is 8 now, and even his breeder says for poodles with smaller mouths, toy and min, may need once. Her vet in Canada recommended Leba, and I believe it is the best product out there, at least for Sunny.


----------

